# 2 headed baby



## coloradoemt (Feb 26, 2005)

A local radio show was talking about this. Can you imagine delivering in the back of your rig?? I am not sure if this is one of the fakes that runs around on the internet, but interesting just the same.




http://www.alice1059.com/listingsEntry.asp...&PT=MORNINGSHOW


----------

